# I forget that I am wearing them.



## richgreer

I had a pair of these. They worked fine when I was outdoors mowing the lawn. However, in my workshop, which is in the basement, I could not get good enough reception. I gave up using them as a radio when in the workshop.


----------



## TheOldTimer

I have a pair of Peltor (non-audio) in the shop that I use whenever I am using power equipment especially the planer. I have used them both professionally on the job and in the shop for years. My shop is equipped with a good sterio system and XM radio which is well worth the price.


----------



## Kenshu

I have these as well and also experirnced the same poor reception. I took some speaker wire and wrapped it around the antenna, seemed to help a lot.


----------



## Uncle_Salty

I've got two pairs: an analog tuning and a digital tuning pair. Bought the digital pair because the battery cover came off while I was mowing and I never saw it again! But after I bought the digital tuning pair, I decided that I could just tape the batteries in the analog set and live with them!

The old analog set gets a better signal everywhere.

The digital pair works well while mowing, but I use the analog pair everywhere else!


----------



## joew

I also have these and like them. As for lisrening to music I either plug in my Ipod or my smart phone and listen to Panorda radio


----------



## papadan

I read a study a couple years ago that found the foam inserts actually do a better job of protecting your hearing than the muff type. Study claimed it was due to the hollow chamber inside the muffs that allowed the sound vibrations to continue into the ear canal. I use a radio in the shop, but would never use headphones or earplugs to listen, I want to hear all the noises my machinery make to insure nothing is going wrong. Normal ear plugs allow me to hear everything, just not as loud.


----------



## GPDMTR25

Thanks for your review but I also wanted to tell people about *the Bilsom Radio Hi-Visibility Earmuffs w/ MP3 Input. *I searched the web and found the best price at a company I have never used before called www.boss-safety.com. I have an old pair of the Worktunes analog/dial tuned version. They worked OK but I didn't want to chance their digital because of the reviews on Amazon.com. When I first put the Bilsom earmuffs on and turned on the radio, I couldn't believe the sound quality. It wasn't even close to my old Worktunes. This was like a quality radio. I was only able to receive a few stations with the Worktunes but with these I think I'm able to receive as many stations as my car radio. I've used them for about 6 months now, using the AM, FM and the ipod adapter. I can't say enough good things about them except the color. The neon yellow isn't the best. They seem to weight the same as my Worktunes and the earmuffs get just as hot as the Worktunes. So far I've used them for doing the yard work (mower, blower and cutter) and various woodworking machines (table saw, planer, bandsaw) in the garage.

Someone mentioned to me that they thought they were made by Stanley tool company. They're not I contacted the company and asked them.

Thanks
Angela


----------



## Lou1Bloom

I have 2 pairs, like many other people. I had a pair that worked great for about a year, then would not hold a frequency and would skip around from static to random frequencies that I had not programmed. I tried to contact the manufacturer and had no luck. Rockler would not exchange them for me so I waited until they went on sale and bought a 2nd pair (then returned the defective pair with the receipt). Take that, Rockler! I don't feel too guilty with the amount of money I spend there! Anyway, both pairs are working fine and I'm happy with them.

One other bonus, living in Minnesota, they work great as ear muffs in a cold shop or snow blowing a driveway!!!


----------



## Rick_Boyett

The radio reception is definitely a weak point for the Work Tunes. This is espeically so for the AM radio. It is just lousy..

However it works extremely well with my iPod shuffle or iPhone which is what I mainly use it with. So I'm happy.


----------

